
My Robot Nation - You design, they 3D-print - rbanffy
http://www.myrobotnation.com/
======
jonnycowboy
It's a good idea but at 160$ for a 6" robot it really should be moveable. Also
I see that these are not aimed at children but making them more resistant
(built from more flexible / tough materials) would be one of those 10x
moments.

~~~
rbanffy
They have to work within the limitations of the 3D printing technology they
have access to.

~~~
pdx
They ruin it with the last step, where you add random bolts, vents, etc all
over the robot.

By ruin it, I mean to say, up until that step, everything is just "select from
this set of body parts". If you kept it as a "select from this set of body
parts", they could use any material they wanted and just injection mold all
sizes / all body parts, and assemble them to order, just like dolls. That
allows moving arms, legs, and head as well as allows rubbery material
selection and color options.

The option of using standard molded parts only goes away on the last step,
when you add the random features which then force them to use 3d printing. In
my opinion, those features are not worth the loss of manufacturing flexibility
that they cost.

~~~
jonnycowboy
I definitely agree that those features are not really worth the manufacturing
flexibility however I think using standard joint design, 3D printing can still
be used (ie: as a ball/socket). Based on the other comment here I don't think
their choice of material was good, dropping it one foot should definitely not
break it!

------
OriginalSyn
I got my creation on Monday. I bought the 3" version and was delighted at how
accurate it turned out to be. They are pretty fragile though, I dropped it
about a foot and a piece broke off.

------
hopeless
It sounds great but failed to load on FF3.6 and Chrome (on WinXP). In fact, it
seems to fail in more browsers than it actually works in :-/

<http://www.myrobotnation.com/helpme?reason=safari>

------
flannell
I clicked a few pages and thought it was great. I did wonder if you decided to
supply starter templates. So I could start with Futurama's Bender and just
increase the size of his head - however, I suppose copyright would come into
play.

------
silexnotes
I like more you design you 3d print a functional robot
<http://asrob.uc3m.es/index.php/Proyecto:_Plastic_Valley>

------
georgespencer
How many times do I have to click "Create my Robot" before you take me to the
page which actually lets me do that? Too many times.

------
arnorhs
This is awesome. I created a really nice robot, but I probably want to put
more work into it before I shell out $$$ for it.

~~~
nickpinkston
This is actually the problem with a lot of 3DP / customization startups -
people keep tweaking designs and most never convert on the impulse buy.

~~~
brettnak
That relates to the first thought that I had. This seems like an awful lot of
money for something that I'll never feel finished designing.

------
superfamicom
Really awesome, some of the robots remind me a lot of Z-Bots I had when I was
little.

